# are eggs form all species of birds edible?



## happyuser (Sep 19, 2009)

Are the eggs of all species of birds edible?

For example, would eggs of scavengers taste different?
Could you taste the difference between eggs from predators (eg hawks) and grain eaters?


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

From what I have read, Yes. Duck eggs taste different than chicken eggs. I'm sure it tasted different because of the different diets each bird eats. In my opinion. For some reason, I don't want to eat my pigeon eggs, or duck eggs. I only eat chicken eggs. But thats just me. But I'm sure they are all edible. min


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Domestic bird eggs are all we eat, so I can't tell you much about wild birds. But yes, the diet does effect the egg taste.
I've also noticed gamebirds, like turkey, goose, quail, and ducks, have thicker rich yolks than chickens. I include guineas in that 'gamebird' section too. Perhaps because those birds in the wild need a lot of protien and everything else from the very beginning in the egg, since they'll have to run around and fend for themselves (okay not entirely as the mom is there to help) not long after hatching. And maybe since all of those are either the same as the wild ones or hardly changed through breeding, the rich yolks still stay. I don't know, just a thought.
I do know that duck and geese eggs make great cakes  They're big and rich, and make the cakes nice and fluffy. I don't have any turkeys, ducks, or geese anymore, but I'm hoping to get some more next spring. We'll eat their eggs too when they lay. We already eat the chicken and guinea eggs. Everyone is free range for the most part around here, so they get a lot of good stuff besides their normal feed. The chickens get any table scraps we end up with too, like hard buscuits, moldy bread, leftovers from the garden, and the eggshells from breakfast. Needless to say they're happy birds, LOL.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

My chickens get allot of different foods, I go to the farmers market and whatever fruit they are throwing away, I give it to my chickens. The people think I'm crazy but I've been doing it for years and now they just know me as the chicken lady. The yolks of my chickens eggs are orange because of all the good food and the grass they eat. If you noticed the store bought eggs are usually light yellow. All my animals are spoiled, and I'll dig through the trash to make them happy. I also go to a pizza place and get all there old bread that they end up throwing out. Bags of it, its ashame that they have to throw it all out. min


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh wow. I never thought about restuarants and places like that, who have to throw out all that food. I'll have to keep that in mind. My brother owns a restuarant, and I'm sure he has things to throw out that could be 'recycled' by my chickens, haha


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I have the pizza place trained now, they just set the old bread out back and now I don't even have to go in the dumpster. Same for the produce stand. Now that place, they throw so many watermellons, cantelopes, corn, its amazing how much waste there is there. If my brother owned a restuarant, OMG it would be heaven for me. Even what people didn't eat, I would have a bucket there and just pick up the bucket everyday and the chickens would love it. My chickens come running to me everytime I go out there because they know I usually have presents for them. They still get there egg laying pellets and there whole corn but they really enjoy there treats. I've have asked my grocery store if I could have what there produce throws away, and they said NO!!! I don't understand it. RECYCLE RECYCLE is the name of the game nowadays!!!min


----------

